# Can't Afford Therapy



## Aether17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am in need of anxiety treatment and I cannot afford therapy right now. I started seeking treatment from a local university, but I'm not comfortable getting treatment from a student, the video-taping, my severity level and MDD. 

Does anyone have suggestions for affordable therapy options? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated... I had a pretty bad anxiety attack yesterday and need help.

Thanks


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:wels

Where are you located? if you don't feel like disclosing this information, be assured that here in the UK you can receive free treatment through the Healthy Minds scheme. They offer over the phone therapy, group therapy, and talk therapy (though, being the NHS and all face-to-face services are limited). It's what I used (over-the-phone therapy and a computer course, but I'm considering quitting since it's not helping me personally (along with money issues with medication), but I can definitely see the benefits for those with different circumstances to mine)). I can see how the group therapy (which involved learning cognitive methods on how to handle panic attacks and other anxiety-related symptoms) may be of help. If, like me, you don't feel comfortable doing that, there is always the online course I spoke about (Beating the Blues).

I think the first step you should take is talk to your GP, you can voice your concerns with them and they'll direct you to the right place/register you with counsellors etc.

micro-point: I also think this site has some treatment reviews and outlines if you'd like to read more into them http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/therapy/.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

If you are in American Drexel University has free courses. There are threads on this website advertising them.


----------



## nomoreants (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi.. If you are in the uk , u can receive free help here first u will be assessed by a psychological wellbeing practitioner for 6 weeks ...if they think u need further therapy an experienced therapist will continue with you.. http://inclusionuk.org/html/services/inclusion-matters.php

Hope it helps.. Best of luck


----------

